# I would like you to meet



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Boy and girl! These two are very exciting since they are the first babys I actual bred for. I get to reg. Girl as 50%......Well here they are nice and healthy


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

:leap: Cute Cute~!!!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable ...congrats...... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awwwww!!! So cute!    Congratulations! :leap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...adorable  Those long ears always get me


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on your beautiful nw babies!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful! :stars: Congratulations!


> Those long ears always get me


Me too. That's the _one thing_ that Nigerians don't have. sigh.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Soooo cute!! Love the way boers smile!


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

So cute! I just love baby goats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are really cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the cute kids :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank everyone! My dad saw them today and was impressed with their ears too....I love them! And mama is soo good for her first time, she is a whole new goat, and for once in her life she likes me, infact I think she thinks Im one of her babys lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice kids congrats I hope they do well for ya.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats! They are adorable.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Awwww! Love them Cant wait for mine they are due 2/15 so excited I love boers I hope I get a :kidblue: :kidred: too! Congrats :stars:


----------

